

Publisher of 'BitTorrent For Dummies' suing BitTorrent users for sharing copies - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/219417/wiley-suing-bittorrent-downloaders

======
basseq
Expecting this to be an Onion article...

~~~
hansy
Don't even care if it's one of those "honeypot" articles...the irony is great
all around

